# Best commercial strain? (to make money)



## Drgreenlove (Sep 1, 2011)

What is the best commercial strain? (to make money)

Stability, consistency, good yielding, good smoke, easy growing and not too strong an odour would be the main factors.


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 1, 2011)

BLUE DREAM, GREEN CRACK, SSH, Sour D big sativas will yield well easy to grow, but you want smell lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 1, 2011)

Northern lights, will suit all those needs.


----------



## Drgreenlove (Sep 1, 2011)

I would prefer to stay with indicas if possible. Or at least highly indica dominant. People want that couch-lock mong where I come from  I will check out your suggestions still. Cheers.


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 1, 2011)

Drgreenlove said:


> I would prefer to stay with indicas if possible. Or at least highly indica dominant. People want that couch-lock mong where I come from  I will check out your suggestions still. Cheers.


you want yield u want sativa. lol


----------



## Drgreenlove (Sep 1, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Northern lights, will suit all those needs.


Which seed company's Northern Lights are best?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 2, 2011)

Drgreenlove said:


> Which seed company's Northern Lights are best?


It's a matter of opinion in the end mate, just shop around a little . I'd go for Sensi Seeds if I was gonna grow it, but it's not on my radar as it's old news here where I am mate and it does get old fast if you know what I mean
White Shark is a good production indica I've had a lot of exp' with, that has that stinky bag appeal. But it carries a strong smell while growing too >>>.http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/mr-nice-seeds-shark-shock/prod_1239.html


----------



## autoflowa (Sep 2, 2011)

Drgreenlove said:


> What is the best commercial strain? (to make money)
> 
> Stability, consistency, good yielding, good smoke, easy growing and not too strong an odour would be the main factors.


no one mentioned big bud?


----------



## autoflowa (Sep 2, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> big sativas will yield well easy to grow


hopefully ur joking right? sativas take longer to finish (not so good for commercial) and typically yield less than indicas ..


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Sep 2, 2011)

Like already stated, northern lights, or you can get Armageddon. Nirvana's Bubblicious is a monster yielder.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Sep 3, 2011)

theres clones of Dinafems Critical+ floating around here, a friend has grown it for around 2 yrs, he avgs, in his shitty setup, about 650grams/1000watt light, he could do better but hes kinda lazy. its a stinky bitch though and an above avg thc, good medical.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Sep 3, 2011)

oh, and DR.ATOMIC has a nice Northern Lights, or did have. u may want to check out MR.NICE'S Ortega, i think its NL#1 X NL #5, Northern Lights are an easy growing and cloning plant


----------



## smokebros (Sep 3, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> BLUE DREAM, GREEN CRACK, SSH, Sour D big sativas will yield well easy to grow, but you want smell lol


holy shit those are all strains i really like! especially green crack!


----------



## smokebros (Sep 3, 2011)

autoflowa said:


> hopefully ur joking right? sativas take longer to finish (not so good for commercial) and typically yield less than indicas ..


I have always yield way more off my sativas.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 3, 2011)

I've heard good things about Sannies Kolossus. Potent and big yield.


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 3, 2011)

autoflowa said:


> hopefully ur joking right? sativas take longer to finish (not so good for commercial) and typically yield less than indicas ..


sativa dominated hybrids 60/40 70/30 etc can make excellent yielding plants and finish in 7-9 weeks and will out yield most indicas 

i would always go for something like this if i wanted high yield,

indicas maybe better suited for SOG when yield is the main concern although many indicas flower faster they often require a fair bit of veg time .. sativa hybrids do not need very much veg time, to produce a large yielding plant 

check out some of these all high fast yielding sativa dominated strains 

Island Sweet Skunk next generation
Top dollar secret valley seeds
Powerplant dutch passion
Skunk#1 Sensi Seeds 
Cinderella 99/C99 moscaseeds
g13 x haze barneys farm
black/white widow mr nice seeds

there are 100s of commercial sativa strains i think having to chose indica for yield is a thing of the past 

you could also goto seedfinder.eu and run a strain search there


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 3, 2011)

Drgreenlove said:


> Which seed company's Northern Lights are best?


you could check out Mr. Nice Seeds Ortega which is NL#1 X NL#5 this could be the better one since mr nice had the original nl#5


----------



## Brimi (Sep 3, 2011)

I'd say go for the best genes with the most THC. You can get more $ for the bud when it's done because it's much more potent than much of the other fast produced weed. Make sure you have the best and you can take for it almost what you want.
Some sativa hybrids will have great yields - mostly they just need 10-20 days more of flowering - well worth it in my opinion. The bud from my avatar is a Jack Herer pheno.
Big bud you will need to tie up all the time, so i wouldn't go for that.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Sep 3, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I've heard good things about Sannies Kolossus. Potent and big yield.


 Sannie's Kollosus is a great yeilder and if u order fems, ask 4 the Mad Shack freebie


----------



## autoflowa (Sep 3, 2011)

smokebros said:


> I have always yield way more off my sativas.


Hybrids With Indica Or Straight Sativa? And If Your Talking About Hybrids I Still Believe Im Right Obviously If Your Talking A Sativa/INDICA Hybrid.. I Was Always Told And Believed That Sativas Yield Less.. (I've Never Grown Sativa Before) Guess You Learn Something New Everyday Here If Thats The Case..


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 4, 2011)

Critical Mass, Kona Gold and White Rhino are all very big plants.


----------



## Drgreenlove (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, keep them coming.
I should have stated also that I don't want them to get too big. 3ft is near my max height really. Might squeeze 3.5ft. The Mr Nice Ortega sounds interesting enough. I've used Nirvanas Northern Lights Autoflowering before which didn't smell that much. Only problem was they weren't autoflower and had to cut them to 12 - 12 after about 8 wks. Worked out the same timescale as ordinary plants only they were smaller. I was considering starting 12-12 from seed with a good strain or else some of the Shortstuff autoflowers which are supposed to be real autoflowers that will flower even on 24/0 light. I've heard mixed reports on the yield of autoflowers though. Which method would you guys suggest? As I said, I can't have monsters and want to grow them quickly and easily with maximum results.


----------



## DuMpSteRLoVe216 (Sep 8, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I've heard good things about Sannies Kolossus. Potent and big yield.


 just had some kolossus, it was potent and had nice buds, im trying to get some clones from a friend,sannies has good genetics from what ive heard


----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 8, 2011)

purple kush comes to mind, white widow maybe, the blue strains usually generate hype .. hash is also a good way to make money if you grow.


----------



## Drgreenlove (Sep 8, 2011)

Jer La Mota said:


> purple kush comes to mind, white widow maybe, the blue strains usually generate hype .. hash is also a good way to make money if you grow.


How is hash a good way to make money from growing? We made some before from the bud trimming with the ice bags. The hash was really nice but it was a lot of effort and the amount of hash you get for what goes through the bag is small. Obviously you would get more if you threw all your bud in but I can't see how you could make more money from it. Unless you have another method where you could add some weight?


----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 9, 2011)

What I meant was that hash holds more value that pot, If I were growing a good commercial strain, there would be no point not to process a bit of the pot and get hash, plus if its a leafy strain, the trim can be used as well ..


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Sep 12, 2011)

Nirvana Bubblelicious seeds are cheap, but good yielders that pack on alot of weigh in the last 3 weeks, take feeding well and unlike some nirvana strains, they dont hermie easily. i grew out a pack of 10 fem about a year ago and 9 made it to harvest. largest plant yielded about 6 ounces after 7 weeks of veg, and i still haven't grown anything that yielded as much/smelled good and smoked as good. most strains that give high yields lack in a single department but this strain seemed to be overall acceptable, it wasnt strong enough to put me to sleep like other heavier indicas but it was a electric headstone, like i had some static electricity racing through my head.


----------



## mjensen1989 (Sep 12, 2011)

Sativas aren't typically regarded as commercial. They take long to flower and are taller. Time is Money. Indica is money.
Just grow a kush, most people will always prefer a kush flower for a body lock.


----------



## r1tony (Sep 13, 2011)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> Like already stated, northern lights, or you can get Armageddon. Nirvana's Bubblicious is a monster yielder.


Week 5 on Bubblicious and it does yield btter then most from what I seen... very nice.


----------



## Brimi (Sep 13, 2011)

Jer La Mota said:


> What I meant was that hash holds more value that pot, If I were growing a good commercial strain, there would be no point not to process a bit of the pot and get hash, plus if its a leafy strain, the trim can be used as well ..


Don't think that making hash would be good business around here. 1 gram of great bud is about 10-20$. It would take 5-10 grams of this to make a gram of hash - so hash would be like 50$ to earn as much money - and then there's the extra work. Here it just wouldn't be worth it. People are used to buying crap hash (that's what most people get around here) This bad hash is like $5-10 but it sucks. Anyways - this low cost on the crap hash makes it impossible to get the right price for great homemade hash.


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 13, 2011)

Brimi said:


> Don't think that making hash would be good business around here. 1 gram of great bud is about 10-20$. It would take 5-10 grams of this to make a gram of hash - so hash would be like 50$ to earn as much money - and then there's the extra work. Here it just wouldn't be worth it.


Buy Bubble Bags and make bubble hash from your trimmings. Once you have recouped the cost of your initial cash outlay the additional money made will be pure profit over and above what you will earn from your buds. You will have hash with varying degrees of quality from each run and you can price each level of quality accordingly and have something for everyone's budget. You will have more product to sell than you otherwise would and that means increased profits.


----------



## ink the world (Sep 13, 2011)

Im not even going to attempt to give a recommendation on whats is the "best" cash cropper....I will attest to what Brick suggested, using your trimmings to make bubble is a nice and easy way to augment your profits.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Sep 13, 2011)

nirvanas venus fly trap is a big yielder. im givin that a shot next.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Sep 15, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Buy Bubble Bags and make bubble hash from your trimmings. Once you have recouped the cost of your initial cash outlay the additional money made will be pure profit over and above what you will earn from your buds. You will have hash with varying degrees of quality from each run and you can price each level of quality accordingly and have something for everyone's budget. You will have more product to sell than you otherwise would and that means increased profits.


Whenever I read your posts they go through my head sounding like you're Alan Ford in Snatch... It makes what you say very compelling , especially with the picture and the quote in your sig...


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 15, 2011)

kryptonite by far my favorite strain. under 3 feet and yield fat


----------



## loophole68 (Sep 15, 2011)

Drgreenlove said:


> What is the best commercial strain? (to make money)
> 
> Stability, consistency, good yielding, good smoke, easy growing and not too strong an odour would be the main factors.


60 day wonder. its a strain


----------



## theghostsp (Sep 15, 2011)

first post, though been lurking and reading for a while 
I've just got myself a pack of bumgordo from a company called neweragenetics.nl, supposed to be very high yield and easy to grow, just my 0.02$ 

I'll maybe do a little documentation if I can find the time
Good luck whatever you choose


----------



## Drgreenlove (Sep 18, 2011)

MrStickyScissors said:


> kryptonite by far my favorite strain. under 3 feet and yield fat


Kryptonite does look and sound really nice but to quote one review; "a dank smell that will penetrate the walls of a house".


----------



## yo yo oreo (Sep 23, 2011)

Haha... Penetrate..
I've been growing Aurora Indica, when I dried it out it didnt leave too much of a smell, was easily covered by a fan and a sensi burner. They dont get too tall, mine are outdoors this year and tallest one was 43 inches. Good yield only if you top them, untopped they dont make so much.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 24, 2011)

just saw a nice thread on tangerine dream .. 1 pound 1 plant !! but it did take time .. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/418227-barneys-farm-tangerine-dream-waterfarm.html. Might not seem appealing to most but depends on the market you're aiming for.
I'm toking on some Chemo right now (didn't grow it), nice head high, doesn't cause paranoia, super chill, 160$ an Oz is a great deal ! Me and my buddies are gonna keep on buying until there's none left lolz.


----------



## karmeron (Oct 1, 2011)

Wonder woman, S.A.G.E., kong, critical mass, Critical #47 , afghani kush, mango, blue hash, SSH, NL. There are plenty out there, if you are going for just PURE Money making and dont really care too much about strength/quality of smoke, then a short finishing Indica in SOG is what you want (1-2 week veg from clone and about 45-50 day flower). Most strains with afghani or skunk in them yeild pretty good and finish quick.


----------



## Anjinsan (Oct 4, 2011)

too bad about the odor qualifier...because some of the great bang for the buck strains...are a bit stinky.


----------



## kymeraGR7 (Oct 8, 2011)

For production, you want something appealing to the eyes AND olfactory sense AND palette, fairly potent, and decent yield. My suggestions: Pure Power Plant, anything with Northern Lights genetics, or I.C.E


----------



## unohu69 (Oct 8, 2011)

I want to know whats the easiest strain to get a lb a plant, in a northeastern climate.


----------



## kymeraGR7 (Oct 8, 2011)

errrr. its not impossible to do that but not easy either. best yield i ever got was Jock Horror in DWC using clay pellets and General Hydroponics nutes. 1/2 pound dry off a 6 foot plant. sorry bro either you've smoked some good dankage or im just retarded ;P


----------



## ledgrowing (Oct 8, 2011)

twista 108.


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 11, 2011)

you won't make any money FROM ME unless you REFUSE to grow stoney cash cropper strains and instead grow something that actually gets you high like 8 miles high. i have nothing but life enemy contempt for stoney cash crop strains. they killed my beloved columbian gold! cash cropper mentality PREVENTS peoplefrom even knowing what getting high is like my cousin who thinks that "all weed is exactly the same" because you absolutely cannot EVER in parts of NY state. i wasted thousands of dollars & over 25 years worth of telling greedy bastids to fuck off the second they give me drama for their overpriced stony schwag.

grow more for quality than quantity! 8 miles high has decent yield and a far better buzz. 

back in the 90s i was gifted a gram of original (haven't tried the newer version with 12.5% more indicrap) kali mist and lusted after that buzz so much i literally BEGGED to buy it for $120 an EIGTH!!! yes, that's an insane price, but that's how much i prefer getting high and DESPISE couchlock. even at that outrageous price, i still couldn't score any weight either.

break from the circle of greed and grow something with actual QUALITY over nothing but quantity. put some love & pride in your gear. THAT's what "the kind" is. grow some stoney bud, and you couldn't GIVE IT to me.

that's my 2 cents.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 12, 2011)

how about some og kush and chocolope??


----------



## mak (Oct 12, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> BLUE DREAM, GREEN CRACK, SSH, Sour D big sativas will yield well easy to grow, but you want smell lol


this list is great,i remember a while back in a SOG,we had all these indicas and kushes, and i had this one blue dream that i wish i cloned,

out of all of them,the blue dream came out the dankiest,without using any nutes,it had the looks,smell,thc everything..

most blue dream,greencrack and ssh that ive seen has always been smelly.and potent


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Oct 12, 2011)

This thread can't possibily establish anything without a poll.


----------



## CrookieMonster (Oct 15, 2011)

i know that here in the SF bay area that girl scout cookies is really taking off and worth a lot, so i'd look into investing in getting some clones of these.


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

Why would you only want to grow to make money?


----------



## TshirtNinja (Oct 16, 2011)

because some of us supplement our income this way in these troubled times. i run a business helping people start grow ops in a non medical state just because people with a small bit of capitol left when they get laid off want to have something to do between jobs. grow a lb or two at a time and unload to trustworthy people within a circle of middlemen. and when your making dollars you want weight per sq ft at the max. i am switching to hydro myself now since ive assisted in setting up so many systems. im now making flood and drain tables with nothing more than home depot items and charging a decent fee to set it all up with them still making out like bandits. not everyone that makes money is somehow evil....... what if you couldn't pay your rent in 6 months but you had 3k to invest in a guaranteed grow op backed with buyers? Those are the people i assist. More fired professionals and church folk than anything. Sorry out in Fresno you live in a land of sunshines and rainbows....


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

TshirtNinja said:


> because some of us supplement our income this way in these troubled times. i run a business helping people start grow ops in a non medical state just because people with a small bit of capitol left when they get laid off want to have something to do between jobs. grow a lb or two at a time and unload to trustworthy people within a circle of middlemen. and when your making dollars you want weight per sq ft at the max. i am switching to hydro myself now since ive assisted in setting up so many systems. im now making flood and drain tables with nothing more than home depot items and charging a decent fee to set it all up with them still making out like bandits. not everyone that makes money is somehow evil....... what if you couldn't pay your rent in 6 months but you had 3k to invest in a guaranteed grow op backed with buyers? Those are the people i assist. More fired professionals and church folk than anything. Sorry out in Fresno you live in a land of sunshines and rainbows....


Oh jesus fuck......i didn't mean it in a rude way, i've just never really met anyone who solely grew to make money.

I'm sorry for asking questions to understand other people's way of doing things. From now on I'll keep my stupid woman mouth shut.


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

And actually, I live in a land of right wing conservatives and meth head beaners


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Apr 8, 2012)

been researching this myself and one i came across was The hogg it's a strain that came out of the area i intend to grow (hillbilly country) and yeah i would stick with an indica dominant especially if you live in a northern climate. the big bud is a good one as is blueberry.might check out tga subcool although he don't deal with indica's much his vortex is a fine choice for outside.


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Apr 8, 2012)

CrookieMonster said:


> i know that here in the SF bay area that girl scout cookies is really taking off and worth a lot, so i'd look into investing in getting some clones of these.


but has it been proven outside most of these hybrids don't do well outside.just because it costs more don't make it better hell it might be like jack herer and take 6-9 months to grow.


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 8, 2012)

Black domina ... Can finish in 50 days if your enviorment is dialed in.
And the smoke is pretty nice 

Gentics = Afghani Indica x Canadian Ortega and Northern Lights x Hash Plant

Purple pheno moves really fast


----------



## Mooobaby (Jun 29, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Black domina ... Can finish in 50 days if your enviorment is dialed in.
> And the smoke is pretty nice
> 
> Gentics = Afghani Indica x Canadian Ortega and Northern Lights x Hash Plant
> ...



Yeah I'm liking it, feed it less than a lot of strains, I find it gets burnt easily. had four female feminized, got four females. Four entirely different plants, I grew them out 'tilll just before flip and cloned the one with the best yeild potential based on overall plant performance (Was like the athletic kid in the class) but not the purple pheno - one pheno had purple stems slightly. . was very sativa looking .

I had to trash the whole setup, but now am the proud owner of 20 clones from this beatiful pheno. . hopefully can find a place to grow em out. What do these suckers finish like? Feeding tips?


----------



## Mooobaby (Jun 29, 2012)

The pheno I kept could handle much more food, grew faster, had more nodes and was an overall symetrical (Yes I am a bit swedish when it comes to genetics - horrible joke if you look into it). What does this specific type of lady like during her second half of life?


----------



## CallMeDro (Jan 15, 2013)

This thread is horrible with only a couple people naming COMMERCIAL strains & people just naming average yielding strains. Commercial strains are about yield & not smoke & are pound plants indoors in my book.
Big Bud, Critical Mass, Chronic, C4, Shit & AK-47 are commercial strains. Hopefully this helps future viewers.


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 15, 2013)

would you consider blue dream a commercial strain, CallMeDro?


----------



## CallMeDro (Jan 15, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> would you consider blue dream a commercial strain, CallMeDro?


Its a decent yielder under good conditions but no I wouldn't consider it a commercial strain. I've heard very good things about the smoke though


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 15, 2013)

okay, what are your parameters for a commercial strain- yield/effort?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 15, 2013)

Sea of Green with an easy cloner like Northern Lights or Durga Mata would be my bet. As long as you take care of her, chop at the right time, and provide a month cure, people will be lining up for it.


----------



## CallMeDro (Jan 15, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> okay, what are your parameters for a commercial strain- yield/effort?


I would say close to the the gram per watt rule with under 2 months of veg are strains I would say could be commercial. If a single plant could get over a pound from a 400w then it would be worth it to me.


----------



## CallMeDro (Jan 15, 2013)

Northern lights is a decent yielder also


----------



## Slab (Jan 15, 2013)

Mold and mite resistance should be considered. Skunk #1 is like Mercedes Benz in this bitch


----------



## CallMeDro (Jan 15, 2013)

Slab said:


> Mold and mite resistance should be considered. Skunk #1 is like Mercedes Benz in this bitch


Compared to what?


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 15, 2013)

I understand that NL is an average yielder, but extremely user friendly- a "beginner strain," if you will- take a lick'n' and keep on tickin'


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 15, 2013)

NL has a high potency. If you grow weed that gets people higher, they will pay a bit more for it.


----------



## CallMeDro (Jan 15, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> I understand that NL is an average yielder, but extremely user friendly- a "beginner strain," if you will- take a lick'n' and keep on tickin'


Yea thats true. I have read about that somewhere but the thread starter was trying to find the biggest yielder not about the plants being forgiving


----------



## Slab (Jan 15, 2013)

There is no comparison, it was the first hybrid and has yet to be matched for commercial growing. I am talking large scale commercial growing, most of the strains mentioned have skunk parentage. Shear number of pounds sold nothing comes close


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;BB1rpV1HVas]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BB1rpV1HVas&amp;list=UUHztZb1fTassIMUDVNmqe6w&amp; index=8[/video]


----------



## Slab (Jan 15, 2013)

I love the way he says the 80's. we make the same points, he's a genius.


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 15, 2013)

Considering the perceived intention of this tread, I will suggest income / expense is the true formula of success, however there are an extreme amount of variables involved. In the attempt of arguing efficiency, without getting specific, the equation of gram per watt / time / space ( cost of space) seems close - considering your effort and labor is free.


----------



## Slab (Jan 15, 2013)

CallMeDro said:


> This thread is horrible with only a couple people naming COMMERCIAL strains & people just naming average yielding strains. Commercial strains are about yield & not smoke & are pound plants indoors in my book.
> Big Bud, Critical Mass, Chronic, C4, Shit & AK-47 are commercial strains. Hopefully this helps future viewers.


shit is a skunk # 1 pheno FYI


----------



## CallMeDro (Jan 16, 2013)

I never said NL couldn't be a commercial lol


----------



## Slab (Jan 16, 2013)

C4 is my favorite strain mentioned so far.


----------



## CallMeDro (Jan 16, 2013)

Slab said:


> C4 is my favorite strain mentioned so far.


I haven't seen too much on that strain when I had did a quick search for it a while back. Mines is AK-47 from Serious Seeds. I'll try again now


----------



## catmando6694 (Jan 16, 2013)

nice video gonna watch a few more of them thanks for posting it


----------



## Slab (Jan 16, 2013)

CallMeDro said:


> I haven't seen too much on that strain when I had did a quick search for it a while back. Mines is AK-47 from Serious Seeds. I'll try again now


I have worked with C4 last few years, its spead to harvest makes up for a so so yeild. cut clone to chop in 60 days. Real happy head and great for arthritis pain and immobility.

I would always grab ak's when there around, just not too much cause of mindblowing ability LOL.


----------



## SSHZ (Jan 16, 2013)

Northern Lights is typically an average yielder, at best. N.L. #5 was the yielder in the Northern Lights family, and that's one of the reasons you see it often in hybrids.


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 19, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> Considering the perceived intention of this tread, I will suggest income / expense is the true formula of success, however there are an extreme amount of variables involved. In the attempt of arguing efficiency, without getting specific, the equation of gram per watt / time / space ( cost of space) seems close - considering your effort and labor is free.


two 4' x 8' bloom boxes and a 4' x 4' vegetative space = (32+32+16)= *80 square feet*
4 thousand watts of bloom light for 12 hours a day for 60 days (2880 kwh) + 1 thousand watt vegetative light 18 hours a day for 60 days ( 1080 kwh) = *3960 kwh*
8 lbs. x 448 = *3584* g

3584g / 3960kwh = .905 g per kwh
.905 / 80 square feet = *.0113125 Grams per kilowatt hour per square foot*


Just rehashing my previous out of place post.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 24, 2013)

CallMeDro said:


> This thread is horrible with only a couple people naming COMMERCIAL strains & people just naming average yielding strains. Commercial strains are about yield & not smoke & are pound plants indoors in my book.
> Big Bud, Critical Mass, Chronic, C4, Shit & AK-47 are commercial strains. Hopefully this helps future viewers.


i agree bigbud and other skunks, can produce huge donkey dick plants producing over 1lb from these type of plants indoors is pretty standard .. as you say they are not the best quality smoke
but will out yield any indica / kush in the same time frame

peace


----------



## tumorhead (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a hawaii big bud x maui wowie strain and I love it, for some reason my worst strain I ever grew were some ak47 clones from a dispensary, despite people saying it's a good strain.


----------



## Swiftowl11 (Jan 24, 2013)

For AUTO thinkdifferent, and big devil #2. Love these big yielding autos. Any big bud will yield major for reg seeds. I had great luck with Big Bomb.


----------



## CallMeDro (Jan 25, 2013)

tumorhead said:


> I have a hawaii big bud x maui wowie strain and I love it, for some reason my worst strain I ever grew were some ak47 clones from a dispensary, despite people saying it's a good strain.


You must not have had the AK47 from Serious Seeds? I heard from multiple people that SS is the only way to go for the AK


----------



## 420greendream (Jan 26, 2013)

No, your all wrong. Go out and find a GOOD phenotype of Big Bud. The buds are ridiculous and your yields will be insane. and yo good luck on ur endeavor


----------



## kindnug (Mar 16, 2013)

WOS Skunk 47... Quality+Quantity both important! Yields/Potency is great + Sweet/Peppery/Skunk > Smells/Flavors


----------



## kindnug (Mar 16, 2013)

Friends gave me a 1/8 sample from a free s33d I gave them 4 months ago that has been cured for 2wks.
They said it yielded more than their pure AK-47(few grams). They've had SS AK-47 for years from a single reg pack.

I personally smoked their AK47 for a couple months and it was a bit harsh even after a cure; It was more Floral with a peppery undertone. Could've been a bad mother-plant, because their selection is terrible. They even told me they selected the highest yielding plant even though there was a couple much stronger/more flavorful specimen.

Skunk47 has Sweet+Peppery smells, a sweeter flavor, with undertones of Peppery Skunk(no Floral/Harshness)
It keeps me high a couple hrs., which is long enough for me; since it tastes so great I want to smoke more anyway.


----------



## someone else its not me (Jul 14, 2013)

I've grown out a lot of strains but the biggest yielders for me were chronic, all the critical strains but especially crit+, and skunk 47. It's funny I've never heard anyone mention skunk 47 except for the guy before me on this thread. Total weight isn't the only consideration though I had a bubblegum pheno that I could veg for a day or two and cut down after 45 in 12/12. I think if I bothered to do the math that was my best cash crop but I recently scrapped all my genetics due to a massive broad mite invasion. If you haven't had them yet you can't even imagine the nightmare.


----------



## smokajoe (Jul 20, 2013)

tumorhead said:


> I have a hawaii big bud x maui wowie strain and I love it, for some reason my worst strain I ever grew were some ak47 clones from a dispensary, despite people saying it's a good strain.


big bud x maui sounds awesome! what big bud crosses do you all recommend?


----------



## Smoke&toke8 (Jul 24, 2013)

sour d and headband and 3kings+ any sour X always has me hooked all good big plants if done right. perfect commercial.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 25, 2013)

I've kept around a critical mass for her production capabilities, she's a strong body buzz real skunky smell and great nuggetry


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 26, 2013)

Northern Lights

Good Yield
Easy to grow
Hardy
Tasty
Low odor ( compared to a skunk or a Kush)
Works well in about any medium.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 26, 2013)

The Critical+ crosses from Female Seeds are making a great name for themselves amongst commercial growers on RIU.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 26, 2013)

From Delicious Seeds, sorry


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2013)

Drgreenlove said:


> I would prefer to stay with indicas if possible. Or at least highly indica dominant. People want that couch-lock mong where I come from  I will check out your suggestions still. Cheers.


Chemdawg 4..it's the one thing I grow that everyone keeps asking for..narcotic type feel like no other IMO.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 27, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> Chemdawg 4..it's the one thing I grow that everyone keeps asking for..narcotic type feel like no other IMO.


Gotta love the chem4 really sedative and sooooooooo tasty  A good night's sleep almost every time.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 27, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Gotta love the chem4 really sedative and sooooooooo tasty  A good night's sleep almost every time.


Yeah, you know when I was getting into this some pukehead (in conversing about what "people want") told me sat doms and cloudy trix no ambers.."that was the old way". Myself personally, love, love, indica dom with field of golden mushrooms..Well, I did that and all my 20-something patients wanted the Chem4 which I had for my own personal use..go figure! When I get new patients, the first thing they ask is if I have the Chem4 in stock..


----------



## HeartlandHank (Jul 27, 2013)

Drgreenlove said:


> What is the best commercial strain? (to make money)
> 
> Stability, consistency, good yielding, good smoke, easy growing and not too strong an odour would be the main factors.


Green Crack... commercial extraordinaire.
Sativa folks like it... indica folks like it... short flower... lower odor... huge yields... pretty. Can't beat it for commercial purposes.


What you are really getting from the Green Crack AND what you want out of the ideal commercial plant, imo... is a Skunk plant with nice productive branching crossed to an indica plant that will give you more potency, resin, narcotic effect, marketability, etc.

Skunk x Indica

Dr Greenthumb - G13 is a good choice too. But you need 2-3 packs, imo, to make sure you find that perfect plant. With 2-3 packs of G13 you will find something better than Green Crack. But, that's like 400-600 bucks for 6-9 fem seeds. His genetics are legit though.

I grew 2 g13s from GT and found 1 plant that I'll have as long as I'm still keeping mums. I wish I would have grown more like 6 plants though. I know there is better in that genetic pool.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 27, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> Yeah, you know when I was getting into this some pukehead (in conversing about what "people want") told me sat doms and cloudy trix no ambers.."that was the old way". Myself personally, love, love, indica dom with field of golden mushrooms..Well, I did that and all my 20-something patients wanted the Chem4 which I had for my own personal use..go figure! When I get new patients, the first thing they ask is if I have the Chem4 in stock..


 Then grow only what YOU want to smoke, you clearly share the tastes of your clients then


----------



## HeartlandHank (Jul 27, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Then grow only what YOU want to smoke, you clearly share the tastes of your clients then


I don't grow for anyone else anymore... but I remember most people seemed to want strong stoney plants cut about 7-10 days earlier than what most people do (mj forum norm). 
I think it was about 50/50 effect/visual. When you cut earlier the buds are still that lime green and they look super pretty, they just shine. Also, I'm in that very small camp that believes a full sized mature clear trich is more potent than a full sized cloudy trich which is more potent than an amber trich.

I first came to this conclusion through experience. Then not too long ago Kite High here on RIU told me about Dr Paul Mahlberg and his studies. As far as I know he has studied the resin gland and it's potency at different times/colors far more than anyone else has. 

I'm a University study or bullshit kinda guy. So I take his findings as fact for the time being. You can google him and see what he found. He extracted resin from individual glands with a micro syringe needle and measured potency. He studied and wrote papers over 30 yrs on the matter. I'm not going to speak for him, but the conclusion I came to even before reading his studies matches what he found.

I don't know if I believe the whole clear cloudy is up and energetic and amber is stoney. To me, stoney strains are stoney and up strains are up... the exception is when you cut a plant before full potency. Then, you end up with a more up high but not full potency. I'll cut some branches early because sometimes I want that.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 28, 2013)

Hank, I agree with you there. I also find a couchlock is a couchlock, a headband a headband. So personally, I harvest for flavour and smell, and I don't like leaving them too late. To me there is a VERY fine line between ripe and over-ripe. I can't taste over-ripe herb. Well I CAN but it misses a certain tang, a sparkle on the tongue. Then again, too early and it's too green for me, harsh and not quite developed, one-dimensional flavour instead of being a 3d explosion of dankness. 

Potency is tertiary to me seeing as I don't sell my herb and I don't buy, the difference between smoking one bong or two really doesn't hurt my pocket. I know that from a medical perspective, the less you need the better, but I know people 60 years old and up that have smoked herb for 40 years and they are STRONG and FIT. I don't feel reefer will harm me top a point that I regret, EVER. So potency shmotency really. You want it STRONG go do some dabs lol. They always kick your nuts in.

So I also don't care what others experience from my herb, but I know it's not crap because I do trade quite a bit out for other strains to help me keep a good variety in the house, and I always get offered more than what I am giving, and I never have to go look the offers come to me. 

My one bud really leaves them waaaaaay too long. Bud looks mean and really impressive, but it hardly hits and after a few weeks in the jar the flavour is gone too


----------



## Fazer1rlg (Jul 28, 2013)

Lemon skunk. Dank smoke, heavy yields. 8 weeks


----------



## silasraven (Jul 28, 2013)

g13 is not the company to go with. its 100 plus for any pack of seeds.they have the same genetics as everyone else.


----------



## madprofessor (Aug 20, 2013)

autoflowa said:


> no one mentioned big bud?


He said he wanted 'Good' smoke! 







Lemon skunk by dna has a brilliant yield of great bud. Smell not too bad either.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 20, 2013)

Delicious Seeds' Critical Kali Mist is FAST and grows huge nugs too, looks perfect for SoG. Smoke reports also all great for something both that fast to flower and overall vigorous in growth, definitely ordering some soon!!!


----------

